# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >  another great trip, had fun relaxed, here are some pics dive pics

## nnoska

another great trip, had fun relaxed, here are some pics dive pics

----------


## JoshA

Really great photos, Erik! Thanks.

----------


## Voosh

I'll second the motion - Great pics.

Looks like a great dive trip. Hope it was safe and without hassles. Did you get to SBH?

----------


## MIke R

yup..great pics...top 5 dive destinations in the world for my money...and I've done most of the others

----------


## KevinS

Your pictures are as close as I'm likely to come to diving Saba.  Thanks for posting them.

----------


## nnoska

i really like saba it is so different from sbh, i love the people i have met there and the food is great(and a hell of alot cheaper than sbh) i had grilled lobster for lunch at the family deli at the bottom for 16.00$ as good as the palace in sbh,the people there seem to realize that the island is the best natural resourse and keeping it intact is important to them, i hope things remain that way(although they probally wont, nothing does) but if you have never been check it out a great place to get away from it all and recharge your batteries.

----------


## lolita

Really impressive!

----------


## jab

where and how do you get to Saba from St Barth's? I'm here now and going diving. Your pics are great, a true professionals job.

----------


## NYCFred

Check with Winair, they used to run a RT to Saba from SBH one day a week. otherwise, you need to either connect thru st martin, which is logistically difficult, if not impossible, or charter direct from St Barts on a private plane...it's worth the effort, tho, both for the look at the island and the diving itself, which (IMHO) is world class.
I used SeaSaba and was quite content with the staff, dives and service.

----------


## nnoska

fred, they stopped that wend. flight years ago, you can do what fred said or arrange a private charter, stay at least one night and eat at brigadoon and say hi to mike and trish and have the tuna with fresh fennel from her garden, the diving is great, sea saba for sure!

----------

